# Can't install gedit plugins



## mylux (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello friends,

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2 with the GNOME desktop environment and it works great! I am programming and using Gedit to write my code and it works well almost all time. It is boring to restart gedit and see no saved session, so I've been searching for some plugin to do the work, and I found it!

There is the port editors/gedit-plugins and I installed it with the following command: [cmd=]portinstall -c gedit-plugins[/cmd]

I opened Gedit and went to edit->preferences->plugins and went checking the plugins I wanted. But the most plugins I tried to check became gray and disabled (don't check) and I can't choose lots of plugins, including the sessionsaver plugin.

I opened gedit from the terminal and looked if there was some message when the plugin item becomes disabled and there is.

The messages are the following:

```
(gedit:1520): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Two different plugins tried to register 'GeditPluginLoaderC'.

(gedit:1520): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_dynamic: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_INSTANTIATABLE (instance_type)' failed

** (gedit:1520): WARNING **: Invalid object contained by module libcloader.so

(gedit:1520): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: gtypemodule.c:111: unsolicitated invocation of g_object_run_dispose() on GTypeModule

** (gedit:1520): WARNING **: Plugin loader module `/usr/local/lib/gedit-2/plugin-loaders/libcloader.so' could not be loaded

** (gedit:1520): WARNING **: Could not find loader `python' for plugin `Comentar cÃ³digo'

(gedit:1520): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid cast from `GeditPluginLoaderC' to `<invalid>'
```
Did some of you get this error and know how to solve it?

Very grateful.


----------



## Steve17 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm getting the same error with FreeBSD 10.0 using Xfce. I'm not able to install any plugins. Does someone know how to solve it?

Many thanks!

PS: I have opened an issue on the Pair Char Completion official website and the owner told me to build it as the package for FreeBSD doesn't include a Pythonloader. I tried but failed when it came to the compilation.
https://code.google.com/p/gedit-pair-ch ... sort=&id=8


----------



## talsamon (Jul 8, 2014)

Try it on FreeBSD-9.2 and FreeBSD-10.0. For me it installs fine. May you can try to deinstall editor/gedit and reinstall it. I have installed editor/gedit from editor/gedit-plugins-port (as dependency). I have tried it with and without Python checked. Both compile fine.


----------



## Steve17 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi @talsamon,

Many thanks for your reply to this topic!

I have tried many times to deinstall gedit and to install it both from packages and ports. I tried as you suggested to install it from the editor/gedit-plugins port. The error still remains. 
What do you mean by you have tried with and without Python checked? Where does such an option exist?

As stated in the issue linked in my previous post, I cannot compile Gedit 2.30.4 :/


----------



## talsamon (Jul 8, 2014)

Python is the only option of `make config` in the editors/gedit-plugins port.


----------

